
SEC Launches Cryptocurrency Probe - vertoc
https://www.wsj.com/articles/sec-launches-cryptocurrency-probe-1519856266
======
jasonlaramburu
Why are they specifically targeting SAFTs? Aren’t those only available to
accredited investors?

